# 1996 Impala Dash Pad Question



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I would normally go to the impalass forums but they are down, i know it has 7mm bolts but has anyone ever taken one off before?? Any tips or hidden bolts etc etc?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

You have to take off the lower dash first, then the 7mm's for the pad. Then, pull the defrost grille carefully and disconnect the sensor. Grab the pad and pull it straight back. You dont have to take out the A pillars, but it will make it easier.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

you have to remove a lot of bolts and then pop it off, its on tight.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Aug 31 2006, 10:48 AM~6079717
> *You have to take off the lower dash first, then the 7mm's for the pad.  Then, pull the defrost grille carefully and disconnect the sensor.  Grab the pad and pull it straight back.  You dont have to take out the A pillars, but it will make it easier.
> *


damn i thought the lower didnt have to come off sounds like a damn nightmare


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Nah, not too bad. Maybe a 45 min job, tops. Just make sure that you get all those screws on the bottom. There is a couple that are hard to find: one behind the fuse panel door on the left, and I think over by the glove box. I forgot to tell you the first thing to take out is the bezel around the gauges (two screws straight up into the pad).

Once you have the pad out, you can take out the passenger side airbag if you want. That gives you a huge space for electronics if that is your thing...


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Aug 31 2006, 05:40 PM~6081137
> *and I think over by the glove box.  *


Yes, there is the trim piece all the way to the right which in order to remove you must open you glovebox. You just have to pull towards you. More screws holding the dash pad will be there. By the way, be careful as you remove the lower dash since small tabs/clips can break off easily :angry: . Good luck


----------

